# Présentation et traitement de texte



## EboO (1 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

À la rentrée je vais donner des cours et j'ai besoin de quelques infos. 
Je vais acheter un iPad 3, je souhaiterais des conseils pour le traitement de texte et les présentations. 
Je pense prendre pages et keynote mais j'utilise parallèlement un pc avec office. Les 2 apps supportent-elles bien les documents offices ? J'ai eu des mauvaises expériences avec un .ppt édité sous libreoffice. 
Sinon qu'elle alternative pour une suite de bureau offline ?


Un autre point l'adaptateur vga est-il fiable sur l'iPad 3 ? Les tests avec le 2 étaient un peu mitigés. 


Merci


----------

